# TV Series - what's good?



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm looking for something new as I've almost run out of things to watch on Plex. I though it might be of interest to other so I've listed what I have already to give others ideas: -

American Digger
American Guns
American Pickers
American Restoration
Auction Hunters
Auction Kings
The Big Bang Theory
Cajun Pawn Stars
Hardcore Pawn
I (almost) got away with it
The Inbetweeners
Man v Food
Mrs Browns Boys
Mythbusters
Only Fools anf Horses
Pawn Stars
Sons of Guns
Top Shot
Ultimate Factories

Still to watch but have waiting:-
24
Sons of Anarchy
Spartacus
The Pacific


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Looking through your list you might like Gasmonkey Garage same "Discovery" type script as American Restoration.

Other good Discovery Shows are Deadliest Catch, Swamp Loggers, Ice Road Truckers, Gold Rush Alaska.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't see wheeler dealers on there? And a little bit different but me and the mrs enjoyed watching series 2 of bedlam recently.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Try
Storage Wars
Lomgmire
Hell on Wheels


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Try and get hold of The Shield - 7 sseons - boxsets as cheap as chips and A-Mazing!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Get Sons of Anarchy watched then get hold of Breaking Bad and watch that. Two of the best shows going.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm assuming you've seen Band of Brothers? If not, must see!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

The Shield
Game of Thrones - ***
Spartacus
Boardwalk Empire - ***


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Wire.

True Dat :thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

American Chopper?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think there's been anything newish worth watching for a while. I tried to get into Boardwalk & Thrones but felt like each episode dragged massively. I gave up on Thrones after only a couple, but watched the full first season of Boardwalk and at the end of every episode I kept just thinking "well it must get better next episode."

I'm getting a bit bored of the Reality Documentary things too. Wheeler Dealer has been a bit poor for a few seasons now. Sons of Guns was promising for a bit, then the staged (over) explosions when they were testing the guns wore very thin.

I think the only thing like that which I've found entertaining this year or so was Extreme Couponing :lol: Stuff like How Do They Do That, How It's Made & Mythbusters is always good value though :thumb:

A bit of a guilty pleasure for a grown adult, but I also quite like Friday Night Lights


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tips said:


> The Wire.
> 
> True Dat :thumb:


"oh indeed"


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

DetailedClean said:


> American Chopper?


I think there's a new series coming? But some of the recent ones (upto/before the Senior vs Junior) were terrible. They had loads of focus on the "family drama" and you barely saw the bikes being built and even the unveilings were rushed over.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

m1pui said:


> I think there's a new series coming? But some of the recent ones (upto/before the Senior vs Junior) were terrible. They had loads of focus on the "family drama" and you barely saw the bikes being built and even the unveilings were rushed over.


 family drama part just adds to the entertainment, but since junior's up'ed his game after winning the build off the choppers created are just amazing

good entertainment but I would forgo going to the pub to watch it


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

DetailedClean said:


> family drama part just adds to the entertainment, but since junior's up'ed his game after winning the build off the choppers created are just amazing
> 
> good entertainment but I would forgo going to the pub to watch it


I don't think they don't look amazing, but in the first seasons you saw so much more of the fabrication and how much of an art it was.

I'd bet that for the last couple of seasons, there's been less than 15mins of bike building in an episode. I just think they need to get the balance right again


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Hard to find, but worth looking for;

Third Watch

Probably my all time favourite US TV Show.


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

m1pui said:


> A bit of a guilty pleasure for a grown adult, but I also quite like Friday Night Lights


Same as . Great show! Coach Taylor, what a legend.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

NCIS:thumb: Just getting in to this now


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

The big bang theory 
Wheeler dealers
American hot rod
Live at the Apollo


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My favorite programs are on Discovery on Tuesday nights and starts with Wheeler Dealers and then Gold Rush and then Deadliest Catch. Best viewing of all the week for me.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Strike back seasons 1 & 2.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone know when the new series of american chopper is due on seen the adverts they keep saying wednesday i tune in every wednesday and its never on ?


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

The Soprano's is essential viewing I reckon. Also, The Shield and Oz.

As mentioned above, The Wire is epic!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Grawschbags said:


> *The Soprano's* is essential viewing I reckon. Also, The Shield and Oz.
> 
> As mentioned above, The Wire is epic!


I assumed this had already been mentioned. Can't believe it hadn't been! :doublesho

Backtracking a bit, this is in fact my top TV show, Third Watch & ER a close 2nd & 3rd!


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Grimm
Breaking Bad
Friday Night Lights
How I met your mother
Jericho


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Sopranos
The Shield (Vic Mackey is the man)
The Wire
24

Days worth of visual enjoyment


----------



## Jefferey (Feb 8, 2013)

24


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Minder
Ideal
Him and her
Great night out


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

As I only have freeview:
Ripper street
Whitechapel
Call the midwife
Great night out.
Terra nova
Utopia
Death in paradise
And a blast from past on ITV3 Wild at heart

Don't miss Penguins on Monday 9pm BBC1


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Life on Mars :thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I watch these atm moment and like them:

Castle
Writer helps out sexy police officer ... and he has a stunning daughter 

Elementary
Ex Druggy Autistic Type of Person with ward helps out police with his extra surveying powers

Supernatural
For my fantasy supernatural daemonic fantasy kind of cravings

Big Bang Theory
Bazinga!


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

I am really liking the new series of Hawaii Five-0


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Entourage is my new favourite show having watcehd al 8 seasons on 2 weeks. Its briliant.

Also try Him and Her. Relly funny


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

voon said:


> Elementary
> Ex Druggy Autistic Type of Person with ward helps out police with his extra surveying powers


Funny way to describe Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson?!?!

Love the show though

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Prison Break has been my favourite tv series in a long time, I'm currently watching sons of anarchy which is also brilliant.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

The Following is bloody good with Kevin Bacon! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Walking Dead


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Utopia and The Following are awesome.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I've added: -

Mythbusters
Gold Rush Alaska
Gold Divers
Gold Divers Under the Ice
Diamond Divers
Jungle Gold
Homeland (not watched yet)
Scam City
I (almost) got away with it
Hardcore Pawn Chicago


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Worlds craziest fools


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

mt8 said:


> Utopia


+1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Just picked up on The Americans, looks promising after the first episode.
Others I'm watching & enjoying currently are Spartacus, Banshee and The Walking Dead.
Nothing beats The Wire imo, although The Sopranos is a close second.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Comedy wise if its available,Arrested Development:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Holywood treasure


----------

